# Obsession?



## Dewgong (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you have an obsession(s)? What's your current/past obsession(s)? Tell us.

(I sound like a commercial. Tell us.)

Oh, and you can see mine in my signature...


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 1, 2008)

Obsessed with a girl.

_Fin._


----------



## Cryssie (Jul 1, 2008)

If you could say I was obsessed with anything, it would probably have to be death.

... Don't look at me like that. It's a perfectly fascinating (if rather morbid) topic.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

Ren and Stimpy -_-. I also had an obsession with Porygon for a couple of days.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 1, 2008)

Blades.

Katanas, rapiers, scimitars oh my!

Also flutes.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2008)

Ohh Heterochromia my cousin has that.

Also my obsessions would be 
Keroro
and Red Dwarf

bah. :B


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 1, 2008)

Two contrasts.

Azumanga Daioh and Warhammer 40,000. Particularly Chaos.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 1, 2008)

Zelda!

I can't go a day without thinking about one of the games.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 1, 2008)

Oookay. Dannichu's obsessions, past and present:

Dinosaurs
Disney
Beanie Babies
Pokemon
Peanuts/Snoopy
Final Fantasy
Tales of Symphonia
Phoenix Wright
Death Note
Azumanga Daioh/Yotsuba&!
24
RENT
Wicked

And more. Kinda in that order.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't like to call them "obsessions" :B 
but at the moment I spose Keroro Gunso is one >_> one character in particular


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 1, 2008)

House M.D., gays, Oscar Wilde, mental illnesses, religions and Britcoms.
Pretty much :I

e: Oh and politics I guess.


----------



## Minish (Jul 1, 2008)

At the moment, Doctor Who, and when Torchwood starts again... Torchwood.

HEY THEY'RE THE ONLY THINGS I WATCH ON TV. >| Oh and a random j-drama nobody'll know about. :D I obsessed over that for several days recently. As in getting up at 6 to watch two hours of it BEFORE three hours + of exams. _Hardcore_~


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 1, 2008)

Emilie Autumn, Vibeke Stene, and various National Geographic documentaries on Sodom and Gomorrah that I watch on a daily basis. o.o


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

Super Smash Bros Brawl.

And badgers.

And my own intense unlikeability.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

Role-Playing, a few Pokemon that include Zangoose, Purugly, and Miltank, the Normal type, the Water type, the Warriors series, Animal Crossing, and the Pokemon video games.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 1, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Ohh Heterochromia my cousin has that.


He's so lucky... -drool-

Isn't it beautiful? ;D;


----------



## Flora (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me list:

Pokemon
Zelda
Braaaaaawl
Wicked
Shugo Chara!

...Yeah.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> He's so lucky... -drool-
> 
> Isn't it beautiful? ;D;


Ja. ;A; Though fyi, this is the kind of heterochromia he has. I think it's called sectoral heterochromia but I still think it's awesome.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 1, 2008)

I am my host's obsession. He also likes Latias... um, let me stare into his brain for a moment-

I can speak for myself. My other obsessions include Brawl, my recently rediscovered friend Andrea (You have no idea how long it's been) and finally comic making.

Comics. I believe that's where you first discovered me?
Right. You were a prominent character based on myself.


----------



## Sansha (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm almost always obsessed with something, right now though my obsessions are on The Dark Knight movie,  I just can't wait until it comes out! :D  I'm so geeky I  even have a countdown on my MSN. 

 I also have a silly obsession with Metalocalypse on Adult swim, as you can probably guess by my avatar. 

Oh, and the Japanese movie  Ichi the killer.   It's a pretty messed up movie,  but I can't help but think it's slowly becoming one of my all time favorites.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 2, 2008)

<3

The sad thing is, I don't even have a SNES.  ;A;


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 3, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Ja. ;A; Though fyi, this is the kind of heterochromia he has. I think it's called sectoral heterochromia but I still think it's awesome.


Still pretty! ;D;


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

Phoenix Wright and Pokemon. Oh, and Linoones. 

I'll get back on you after I've finished Apollo Justice.


----------



## Kaito (Jul 3, 2008)

DIGIMON~  As my signature tells. 
I am becoming completely and utterly obsessed with training all of my Digimon to their top aptitudes, making Burst Modes, and DNA digivolving. And yeah, I always have an obsession, which just gets replaced by another obsession in due time. My previous one was Soul Calibur. :D Also, my longest obsession was probably Brawl because I went crazy over it the second I finished playing Melee and learned there was going to be a sequel. 
Also I almost go completely insane whenever I learn someone even remotely knows about my current obsession. I almost attacked my friend when he mentioned Digimon in a conversation we had.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 3, 2008)

Star Trek: The Next Generation. I recently caught a few episodes on TV and I've fallen in love with it ever since! Oh, Picard is awesome~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, there's an obsession I've had for roughly three or four years now: country music. It's tied with Pokemon for top obsession. It is the reason I wake up in the morning. O_O Just kidding.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

This game.
This game.
This site.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

This forum.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

This site, for well over a year.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 3, 2008)

I am obsessed with Katekyo Hitman Reborn and I can't snap out of it.
I'm also obsessed with...rendering Hibari's hair. x_X

There's so many past obsessions that I will just have to opt out. x_x


----------



## Deretto (Jul 4, 2008)

EgoRaptor's Awesome series.


----------



## Valor (Jul 4, 2008)

Axes. Huge fanatic of the axe, be it the fighting style with a Labrys, defense with a Bardiche, or just simple cutting down trees. The axe is the weapon of the true badass.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 4, 2008)

Pokemon, Naruto, metal (as in the music, not the rusty stuff), the video in my sig, metal, Guitar Hero, metal, and MORE METAL!!! :D


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh yeah and music.

Forgot about that one.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Jul 4, 2008)

Pokemon, Doctor Who, Star Trek, video games in general...

And the king of obsessions.

SPRITE.

omg Sprite I'm so obsessed with that god if I don't have it I DIE :<


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 4, 2008)

Right now, at this very moment, my biggest two obsessions are:
1. Drawing the most stupidly cute Pokemon the world has ever seen.
2. Gelphie fanfiction.

:D


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 4, 2008)

The PhaRaoH is obsessed with these things: (In no particular order)

RENT (Still loving this musical after 2 years of owning a copy of the DVD)
Pokemon
Shaman King
Tao Jun (From Shaman King)
Samantha (An OC I love =3)
My "dog lover" cup
Violence and pain towards anime characters and OCs that I like
Roleplaying (Though I'm too shy to enter any here)
My ferret
Caramelldansen
My scars
My ribbon
My friend's wolf OCs Krazoa and Kaizen
Egypt
China
Japan...

I obsess over many things, and quite quickly, for a rather long period of time. ^^'


----------



## Ruby (Jul 4, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> This forum.


Hence 73.63 posts per day.


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 5, 2008)

Most recent obsessions;

- Slipknot 
- Children Of Bodom
- Death Metal
- Drums
- Guitars


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 5, 2008)

My fanfic. XD Its almost 200 chapters now...and I can't stop it.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2008)

My new obsession is Animaniacs. And Ren and Stimpy still.


----------



## octobr (Jul 7, 2008)

Insanity and going crazy.

And trying to be perfect. Hmm.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 7, 2008)

_Stargate._ Of _all_ kinds excepting Infinity, which was pure fail.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not really obsessed with anything.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 8, 2008)

Hawkfish said:


> I'm not really obsessed with anything.


I've always been obsessed with something.

I've never not been. D:


----------



## Sansha (Jul 8, 2008)

Same here, I'm always obsessing over something too.  

I kinda envy you for that,  since mine borders on the un-healthy at times.  xD


----------



## Morbid (Jul 8, 2008)

Metal. Not very good for the ears, wallet or social life, but damn is it awesome.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 9, 2008)

I move through and revisit obsessions way too fast. Right now, it's Last Scenario. 8DDDDD Way too awesome~

Besides that... I've been fairly consistently obsessed with TV Tropes since I discovered it, so nothing new there. And I've become slightly less obsessed with interactive fiction lately.


----------



## Faltzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Phoenix Wright


----------



## Alexi (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul, from the DP Pokemon episodes. And AJ, from the first season, that no one remembers. -_-

After those two, Blue Dragon, Red Dragon and William Blake. :)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 9, 2008)

Faltzer said:


> Phoenix Wright


APOLLO JUSTICE! *high fives*


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 9, 2008)

Zelda.
Runescape. *nerd'd*
Pokeymans :D
Oh, and right now, I'm obsessing over how clean and two-year-old boy-proff the house is.


----------



## Flora (Jul 9, 2008)

Faltzer said:


> Phoenix Wright


This.

Also Shugo Chara!

And probably that adorable series by Mia Ikumi (maker of TMM) about the Cupids at some point in the future.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 10, 2008)

My current obsession would be cows. It's not a show or anything, I really do mean the animal. And Pokémon ROMs. And Digimon, mostly the third season, but I can't stop watching the second season on Youtube. I've watched from episode 1 all the way up to episode 44. I even PMed myself some of my favorite quote so I won't forget them. And also the Pussycat Dolls. And the song "There's Nothing" by Sean Kingston featuring Elan from The Dey and Juelz Santana.

Past obsessions would include:

Joey from Yu-Gi-Oh!
Flamedramon from the second season of Digimon
Garudamon from the first season of Digimon
Kari from the first two seasons of Digimon
Tila Tequila
T-Pain
Chris Brown
Mariah Carey
Beyoncé
Porn
Lesbians
"Still In Live With You" by Sasha ft. Sean Paul
"Pon De Replay" by Rihanna
"I Love U" by Tila Tequila


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm obsessed with gum, sleeping, eating, drawing, and my crush, Paeton.  I'm also obsessed with Glalies and Cyndaquils.  God, they're adorable!  And wearing hair ties around my wrist.  you won't find me without any.  Also, pretzals.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 10, 2008)

Current obssession: Hannibal Lecter :I


----------



## Altmer (Jul 10, 2008)

Opeth.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm obbsessed with monotones. I like all my things to only have one hue generally. Also that stretches to my avatar and banner. I love monotones. Their calming.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jul 12, 2008)

Music rhythm games.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 13, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! is currently my main fandom.

am still a herp-geek deep down in my heart though <3


----------



## nyuu (Jul 13, 2008)

Currently obsessed with FFTA2, Katekyo Hitman Reborn and TF2.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 13, 2008)

Non-Pokemon? Hmm...I'm going to have to think about that...

Prolly my guitar.

It was chess for a while. God, I'm such a nerd. :P


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 13, 2008)

eh i dunno
naruto used to be one of them, i was a right narutard
now... prolly pokemon or brawl :I prolly mother 3 when it's translated fully
oh and summer heights high, it's the whole reason i look forward to tuesdays


----------



## CNiall (Jul 13, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> _Stargate._ Of _all_ kinds excepting Infinity, which was pure fail.


This, mostly.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 13, 2008)

Keroro Gunso/Sgt. Frog. I've watched up to episode 73 and I have volumes 1 and 2 of the manga *must find 3*. I've been having more dreams involving the characters too. That's a sign that I'm getting more obsessed :D

Also my tablet pen, I like carrying it about and holding it in my mouth :3


----------



## Reimeiken (Jul 14, 2008)

I am currently obsessed with the bands UVERworld and MOSAIC.WAV. Though I'm almost always obsessed with them.

Also currently super-obsessed with Nabari no Ou. <3 Yoite is moe.
Oh, and I'm obsessed with Japanese, too. I've had dreams in Japanese. =_= 変 です ね。。。


----------



## Keltena (Jul 15, 2008)

Playing the guitar. Sure, I'm horrible at it (I just started about a month ago), but it's _fun._


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 15, 2008)

Pokemon, Ash, InuYasha (anime/manga. Not him!), and my DS. And Ash.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone say Warriors? I didn't even notice that it's finished and now they're working on some junk about bears. It's been a long, long time since I went out of the Manga section.

 (Oh yeah. And Murkrow. I love Murkrow more than any other 'mon.)


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 15, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> Can someone say Warriors? I didn't even notice that it's finished and now they're working on some junk about bears. It's been a long, long time since I went out of the Manga section.
> 
> (Oh yeah. And Murkrow. I love Murkrow more than any other 'mon.)


Uuuuuh, it's kind of not finished. They've not even finished the third series and a fourth is planned. ?_? Clearly you've moved into the rock.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 15, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> (Oh yeah. And Murkrow. I love Murkrow more than any other 'mon.)


Guess what my comment is.

But I'm not obsessed, I used to be though.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 15, 2008)

Faltzer said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright





			
				Crazy Linoone said:
			
		

> APOLLO JUSTICE! *high fives*


Both of these. :D

I've also been obsessed with Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis lately. I've been trying to save up money so I can buy all of the seasons. :3 

And I can't forget Okami. <3


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 15, 2008)

I get obsessed with Stargate as well, but I haven't watched it lately because the only seasons that have been on are 9, 10 and now 1 and I only really like seasons 2-8


----------



## Keltena (Jul 16, 2008)

Portal actually works on my new computer! :D I don't think anything more need be said. (Especially since it would end with me whining about Testchamber 15.)


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm obsessed with Ike from Fire Emblem.  Oh my god, in Brawl he's a monster!  I'm also obsessed with diving off the high dive at the pool i go to.  too bad i always hurt myself juping off.  Yesterday, i hurt my arm and my head.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 18, 2008)

My new obsession is this song.

天気予報 - Snowkel

Is voice is beautiful, I can't stop listening to this. 



			
				Hawkfish said:
			
		

> I'm obbsessed with monotones. I like all my things to only have one hue generally. Also that stretches to my avatar and banner. I love monotones. Their calming.


It makes me tempted to make something for you, I love them too...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 19, 2008)

Current

Leopard Geckos
My Hamster (whom I named Bob)
Pokemon
Digimon
Chao
Mythology
Extinct Life
SSBB
Impossible Creatures
Funny things on Newgrounds/YouTube
Heavy Metal
Communism


----------

